# Dx code for Chronic Allograft Nephropathy



## Tonyj (May 27, 2010)

I'm trying to pin down a specific Dx code for CAN (Chronic Allograft Nephropathy) any assistance would be appreciated.

Tonyj


----------



## Kimmers (May 28, 2010)

What about 583.9 "Nephritis/Nephropathy with unspecified pathological lesion" and 996.81 "Complications of transplanted kidney"?  You will also need E codes for the 996 code. I hope this helps.


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 2, 2010)

It does. Much thanks. I'm not so sure though about using an E code.


----------

